# Team Cup 2015



## Lubke (13. August 2015)

Der TeamCup 2015 ist in vollem gange, aberleider sind die deutschen Teams wie schon im letzten Jahr eher schwach vertreten. Da PCGHX noch nichteinmal einen Thread zum Cup hat, versuche ich mal auf diesem Wege die Werbetrommel für dem Cup zu rühren und ein paar Leute zu mobilisieren. Es sind in diesem Jahr einige "Low-Challanges" dabei und es ist vor allem ältere, billige Hardware gefragt. Damit ist der Cup auch für diejenigen spannend, die sich keinen Haswell-E oder Skylake nebst Titan leisten können 

* SC1: CPU Challenge* 

Stage #1 Intel CPU-Z Lowest Clock OC eSports
Stage #2 AMD CPU-Z Lowest Clock OC eSports
Stage #3 Cinebench R15 LGA775 OC eSports
Stage #4 SuperPI 1M 80486 OC eSports
Stage #5 HM8x SuperPI 32M OC eSports
Stage #6 Clarkdale SuperPI 1M http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc1/2218/clarkdale_superpi_1m
Stage #7 PCMark7 Single CPU http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc1/2370/pcmark7_single_cpu
Stage #8 Realbench V2 Full Out http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc1/2371/realbench_v2_full_out
Stage #9 AMD K6 PiFast http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc1/2372/amd_k6_pifast
Stage #10 Via SuperPI 1M http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc1/2373/via_superpi_1m

* SC2: GPU Challenge* 

Stage #1 Aquamark3 Lowest Score http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2360/aquamark3_lowest_score
Stage #2 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme 1xGPU http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2361/3dmark_fire_strike_extreme_1xgpu
Stage #3 3DMark99 Max 1x 6600 GT http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2362/3dmark99_max_1x_6600_gt
Stage #4 3DMark Vantage Kabini http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2363/3dmark_vantage_kabini
Stage #5 3DMark01 Fury http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2364/3dmark01_fury
Stage #6 Cloud Gate Target: 250 http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2365/cloud_gate_target:_250
Stage #7 Catzilla 576P LGA775 IGP http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2366/catzilla_576p_lga775_igp
Stage #8 3DMark06 1x 9800GX2 http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2367/heaven_dx11_1x_9800gx2
Stage #9 Aquamark V2.1 AMD K6 http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2368/aquamark_v2.1_amd_k6
Stage #10 3DMark03 Fastest AGP http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc2/2369/3dmark03_fastest_agp

* SC3: MEM Challenge* 

Stage #1 Lowest Memory Clock Sandy Bridge http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc3/2355/lowest_memory_clock_sandy_bridge
Stage #2 DDR2 Memory Frequency http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc3/2356/ddr2_memory_frequency
Stage #3 DDR4 CL=10 Memory Clock http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc3/2357/ddr4_cl=10_memory_clock
Stage #4 So-dimm SuperPI 32M G3240 http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc3/2358/so-dimm_superpi_32m_g3240
Stage #5 AMD Phenom II SuperPI 32M 4G http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc3/2359/amd_phenom_ii_superpi_32m_4g

* SC3: MISC Challenge* 

Stage #1 HWBOT Prime Mobile http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc4/2350/hwbot_prime_mobile
Stage #2 Nvidia 650i Memory Clock http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc4/2351/nvidia_650i_memory_clock
Stage #3 Slowest GPUPI for CPU 1B http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc4/2352/slowest_gpupi_for_cpu_1b
Stage #4 Reference Clock Full Out http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc4/2353/reference_clock_full_out
Stage #5 Raspberry Pi HWBOT Prime http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015_sc4/2354/raspberry_pi_hwbot_prime

Ich hoffe dass sich auf diesem Wege auch ein paar Leute fürdas Extreme-OC Hobby begeistern lassen 

Hier gehts zur Startseite und Übersicht: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2015

Also, wer ist dabei und wer würd gern was machen?  Freiwillige vor


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. September 2015)

muss mal schaun was ich noch machen kann, hab die nächsten 2 wochen urlaub bin aber nicht wirklich viel daheim. hab noch einigen alten und neuen stuff rumliegen ^^


----------



## Lubke (15. September 2015)

dann hau mal rein, da sind n paar stages, da dauert ein bench schon mehrere tage 
bringt dafür aber dann auch meist gut punkte ^_^

eigentlich bringt aktuell jede stage noch gut punkte, selbst mit mäßigen ergebnissen. top10 in der gesamtwertung sollte für pcghx doch locker drinsitzen, oder?


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. September 2015)

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## Lubke (16. September 2015)

gern. was genau möchtest du wissen?


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. September 2015)

Naja ich weiß nicht ganz um was es da geht O_o


----------



## Lubke (16. September 2015)

naja HWBOT ist sozusagen die overclockercommunity wenn mans so nennen will. vor allem für extremübertakten, aber enthusiasten sind auch gern gesehen und haben ne eigene liga da. 
schau dich vllt mal auf deren seite etwas um: Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

der Team Cup ist einer der Wettbewerbe, die alljährlich von HWBOT ausgetragen werden, wo aller overclockingteams (unter anderem PCGHX) gegeneinander antreten in verschiedenen benchmarks im rahmen vorgegebener hardwarebeschränkungen. es gibt auch einen jährlichen Country Cup, wo alle länder gegeneinander antreten. dabei gehts ausschließlich um overclocking als esport. die dort erreichten werte sind meist alles andere als alltagstauglich 
mal ein beispiel aus dem aktuellen wettbewerb: in der 1. stage geht es einfach darum den niedrigsten takt mit einer intel cpu zu erzielen. einzige hardwarevorraussetzung ist eine intel-cpu (beim zweiten dann eine AMD-cpu). beim dritten wettbewerb geht es darum, im benchmark Cinebench 15 den höchsten wert zu erzielen. hardwarevorraussetzung, es muss ein sockel 775-system sein. dabei ist es dann egal, ob du einen alten E6320 oder einen Q9550 nutzt, aber sockel 775 ist halt pflicht. und dann halt übertakten was das zeug hält, um möglichst hohe ergebnisse zu erzielen. wenn du ein ergebnis hast, schickste es für dein team ein und am ende gibts je nach dem auf welchem platz das liegt punkte dafür...

soweit noch nachvollziehbar?


----------

